# Don't think it's just negative obsession or anxiety that causes your brain to "burn out" (and other tips for recovery)



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

.,.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

,;l


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

l;


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

//


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree, especially about the mindfulness, I initially found it difficult to understand but it's true - it is an occurence in many of your everyday activities. This is not to be underestimated! I find I get in that state when cleaning... it's calm, it's focused, it's mentally relaxing and nourishing. I also knit and that gives a similar sense of therapeutic mindfulness.

I would also like to add for people, if you don't mind GroupHug, that DP and DR come about as a practiced and conditioned, fearful response to a feeling. When we are stuck in the depths of it, we always respond to it in the same way - "Oh my God, it's DP/DR, ruining my life again, when will it ever go away?"... Does it sound familiar? I doubt you are any better whilst still reacting to DP and DR like this. That's because it doesn't help at all. In fact, is the worst way you could respond. It is the enabling response. That fearful response is what keeps the DP and DR sensation with you.

I have come a long way from the time I had DP daily. Now it is an occasional occurrence. If it does happen, it is relabelled to being "spaced out" - a phrase that describes the feeling well but doesn't carry such a huge amount of emotion behind it so it feels better - and I don't really talk about it. I notice it but don't give it much though or attention, and I just carry on with my life. And there is usually a good reason for it, too! I may be tired, or a bit dehydrated, for instance. So then I fulfill my physical needs, and soon enough, with that and with the calm acceptance of this spaced out feeling, I continue to live my life. And as I have practiced this, from before I decided to leave this site, to now, I have to say, I'm pretty much DP and DR free.
I do get obsessive thoughts, and it is my goal now to practice the same technique with them. No fear response other than anything that may be initially involuntary (1st fear), just calm and accepting, moving on from it, unaffected.

I've talked to GroupHug through email and Skype a hell of a lot through my recovery, and he's been my 'get better buddy'  and true friend. He offers some brilliant advice.

Keep it up!  There are so many here who need to hear this.


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

/


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

/


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks like grouphug has wanted to remove his posts for some reason


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

AussiePheonix said:


> Looks like grouphug has wanted to remove his posts for some reason


It was a stupid reason. Sorry.

Here's a thread I made that will help people looking for it - http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/34303-it-might-be-hard-to-put-into-practice-but-the-concept-is-simple-think-different-you-will-get-better/


----------

